# Can hedgehogs be 'trained'?



## BrunoKelsey&Ben (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone's had success with training your hedgehog...
Have you found an effective way to discipline him/her?
Do you think they respond better to positive reinforcement (treats)? It certainly FEELS more effective. I've scolded Bruno for going out of his way to bite my finger, but of course they don't put their tail between their legs or sulk off into a corner.
I understand that 'each hog is different'... just wondering if people have stories or thoughts on this.
Thanks!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Hm, I'm not sure. The Senator is an angel, so I've never really had to think about it, but I'd be extremely hesitant to try almost any kind of discipline I can think of, because hedgies are such sensitive animals. I'm happy just to let her be a hedgie


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Why would you need to "discipline" a hedgehog? OR any other animal for that matter? 

They don't make the connection. I suggest you read the thread "BEHAVIOR EXPECTATIONS" carefully.

You can't discipline a hedgehog for being a hedgehog and then expect to have a CHANCE of it ever being anything but scared of you.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

A hedgehog's brain isn't complex enough to make the connection that something like biting = bad. If you react in a negative manner that will just reinforce the hedgehog's bad behavior because it will continue to think that it needs to defend itself from that negative reaction. If they bite or are super huffy, don't put them back in their cage or discipline them. Keep holding them so they'll learn you're safe and you can't be scared away.

They will learn to recognize you, the sound of your voice, and whether your presence means treats and cuddles or something negative, and they'll react accordingly. It's all about being patient and loving them anyway until they learn it's ok not to be grumpy.


----------



## BrunoKelsey&Ben (Dec 4, 2013)

Well said, Abbys, thank you


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, it's really a part of the hedgies own personality and temperament. My Meeko was so easy going and willing to try anything. He was piddle pad trained (but only on nice bounty paper towels...his willingness also came with pickiness) and more than willing to sit for his mealies. He knew to come when called for dinner and he never tried to bite. Some can say animals aren't picky and it's only when they're allowed but I say that because that's what he liked the best. They really are the most absorbent and he disliked anything that would get too wet and wasn't as absorbent so he was more prone to having messes else where if he didn't have his bounty. He learned his name and knew when you were talking to him vs. my Chardonnay and later on Keoni. He never had a biting problem and was just an all around gentleman. My Chardonnay started out with minor biting issues as a baby and quickly grew out of it with minor puffs of air, while some people will say this is bad, it's not hurting a hedgie it's just doing something they don't enjoy in return for what they're doing that you don't enjoy. She would bite & I would give her a light puff of air. Even for the smallest animals it's a psychology thing - a method of conditioning. She stopped in a matter of a couple months (she only did it on occasion to begin with). Keoni is a lot worse of a biter but he was found outside so it's understandable. He's sill working on being handled. He's timid with being held and not biting. He will take a lot more work to come around but he does get positive reinforcement always for all the good he does. The only thing I have ever done are the puffs of air for biting. I know with other animals you can make short high pitched noises which will also get them to stop but hedgies have very sensitive hearing which is why I won't do that. I also knew someone who trained their hedgie with short hiss and click sounds somewhat like what hedgies do which worked very well for her. Hope this helps since you wanted personal stories. Best wishes to you and your happy hedgies


----------



## dog&hedgehog (Feb 19, 2014)

I am new to the hedgie world but in my experience with Prick, I tried to litter train him. If he started to poop I would put him in his litter box and if he pooped on his wheel I would put the poops in the litter box in the hopes he may understand. I would also give him meal worms if I actually saw him poop in it. Even though he still poops on his wheel sometimes, in general he does not poop anywhere else in his cage besides the litter box. I give him meal worms when he uncurls and is active and playful with me and I always say the same thing everytime I go to wake him up everyday so he knows it is me and won't be scared. I believe that if they are smart enough to make the connection with positive reinforcement, they are smart enough to make a connection with negative reinforcement, given the correct curcumstance. My boy is a biter (and holds on tight!) before he annoints himself so if and when he bites me I give him a light quick pop on the head just to scare him, nothing painful (he is also comfortable with me now so it doesn't seem to make him scared of me). If he starts licking like he will annoint himself I will hold my finger over his head and he typically does not bite then. I like the puff of air idea previously mentioned and will try to start using that (because I don't like to pop him anyway)


----------



## MightyMichelle (Jan 13, 2014)

I currently am attempting to train Clementine to come when called. I'm not sure if this is possible, but where there's a will there's a way. Most of the time she just runs away haha. 
My hedgie is potty trained though. I'm not sure how trainable hedgehogs are. I come from a family who bred and trained German Shepherds in a protection sport, so I'm experienced in training animals. I'm fairly new to the hedgie world haha.


----------

